# What Republican will step up?



## Dominic (Nov 17, 2022)

Who will challenge Trump?


----------



## tenacious (Nov 18, 2022)

Dominic said:


> Who will challenge Trump?


After watching some clips of him the other night stepping into the 2024 presidential race, hard not to notice that Mother Time already seems to be winning. Imagine Trump ending his days like Biden, up on stage suffering from dementia. haha reminds me of that old children's fable about 'being careful of what you wish for.' 

Also from other recent Trump sound bites, I think it's also fairly obvious that the DeSantis is the one he's worried about. It's still so early, but lets say Trump and DeSantis are both standing on the day of the primary and split the far right republican primary voters. Is there an opening for a moderate republican? Haha anyway, if it came down to it I'd pick DeSantis over Trump. And as for the GOP primary voters... it's hard to act MAGA smug when DT's fumbling keeps costing the team elections.  

Realistically Trump just cost the GOP control of the Senate for the second election in a row. Not to mention he got beat in the general election himself by Biden. My gut, heading into an economic downturn is that there is going to be less tolerance for the Trump show?


----------



## crush (Nov 18, 2022)

tenacious said:


> After watching some clips of him the other night stepping into the 2024 presidential race, hard not to notice that Mother Time already seems to be winning. Imagine Trump ending his days like Biden, up on stage suffering from dementia. haha reminds me of that old children's fable about 'being careful of what you wish for.'
> 
> Also from other recent Trump sound bites, I think it's also fairly obvious that the DeSantis is the one he's worried about. It's still so early, but lets say Trump and DeSantis are both standing on the day of the primary and split the far right republican primary voters. Is there an opening for a moderate republican? Haha anyway, if it came down to it I'd pick DeSantis over Trump. And as for the GOP primary voters... it's hard to act MAGA smug when DT's fumbling keeps costing the team elections.
> 
> Realistically Trump just cost the GOP control of the Senate for the second election in a row. Not to mention he got beat in the general election himself by Biden. My gut, heading into an economic downturn is that there is going to be less tolerance for the Trump show?


Wrong wrong and wrong again. He had options on the announcement. Did you see Bush & Obama come out b4 he spoke to talk about "misinformation" tactics? How about the bomb that was dropped in Poland and these war assholes tried to start ww3 with Russia. You are so wrong it's sad to me. Let me answer the Q. I don't think anyone will challenge The Lion Mr. Trump except the Biden Crime Family. What about the Laptop from Hell? Do you even care? What a joke all of you have become. Seriously, you will lose everything to wake you up, just watch. You live in a sewer and so do I!


----------



## crush (Nov 18, 2022)

I know 99% of you only think with one side of your brain. Half go left and the other half go right only. It's the game of life folks. Dualistic reasoning is our problem. Trump is neither, he just uses both parties to try and get them to be with, We The People. If you're on the red side only, then you will lose. If your on the blue side, you will lose. If you decide to wake your asses up someday, you will be with, "We The People" & "MAGA." MAGA= Make America Great Again. If you want to get involved, buy one of these to help support The Lion Trump. If you have TDS, seek help at 800-TDS-Help!

Get your copy of *OUR JOURNEY TOGETHER* today, and receive a beautiful 2023 calendar with every purchase! Get it while supplies last: 45books.com/


----------



## tenacious (Nov 18, 2022)

crush said:


> I know 99% of you only think with one side of your brain. Half go left and the other half go right only. It's the game of life folks. Dualistic reasoning is our problem. Trump is neither, he just uses both parties to try and get them to be with, We The People. If you're on the red side only, then you will lose. If your on the blue side, you will lose. If you decide to wake your asses up someday, you will be with, "We The People" & "MAGA." MAGA= Make America Great Again. If you want to get involved, buy one of these to help support The Lion Trump. If you have TDS, seek help at 800-TDS-Help!
> 
> Get your copy of *OUR JOURNEY TOGETHER* today, and receive a beautiful 2023 calendar with every purchase! Get it while supplies last: 45books.com/
> 
> View attachment 15069



Idk my friend. I admire your political loyalty… but it’s not hard to see the direction of things is not in Trumps favor.

No wonder DeSantis is avoiding responding to Trumps attacks. A lot of folks wonder if he’s going to be able to pick off Trump loyalists, but with Trump in self-destruct mode I sort of see it as a question who else are they going to vote for?
All DeSantis has to do is stay out of the way and let Trump self destruct on his own. I mean did you happen to catch Trump speech last week. Yikes. What is he 100?

https://www.yahoo.com/news/desantis-leads-trump-45-points-151151699.html


----------



## crush (Nov 18, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Idk my friend. I admire your political loyalty… but it’s not hard to see the direction of things is not in Trumps favor.
> 
> No wonder DeSantis is avoiding responding to Trumps attacks. A lot of folks wonder if he’s going to be able to pick off Trump loyalists, but with Trump in self-destruct mode I sort of see it as a question who else are they going to vote for?
> All DeSantis has to do is stay out of the way and let Trump self destruct on his own. I mean did you happen to catch Trump speech last week. Yikes. What is he 100?
> ...


I watched the first half. Yes, it was squeamish speech for sure. I think he knew he was pissing off some of his hard core loyalist, who were expecting Generals standing next to him, tanks in the driveways and many want Hunter and Joe arrested and all that crazy stuff. BTW, only those who are fully jabbed can risk their life saving Ukraine. 100% a blessing not to be jabbed. I will be honest with thoughts on Pence & DeSantis. I could be wrong so take with a grain of salt.  I think Trump and Ron are pals. Trump used a mean tweet to start a fight, but really it was to expose the back stabbers within the right side of the party. Liz Cheney is thinking about a run. It's her job to stop that Orange Man. No doubt lot's of division with the Trumpers/Desanitis crew, Bush, Paul Ryan and the rest of the Rhinos and those who are scared. They want to go back to pay to play. Pence, he might run. I think he played a part in this but no way he could beat Trump. DeSantis could be beat Trump. I think Trump is late 70s. Do you think Joe can go pull off another amazing 81,000,0000 votes? I also heard Michelle Obama might run. I love you Tenacious. It's good to see you back


----------



## crush (Nov 18, 2022)

New from Q


----------



## crush (Nov 18, 2022)

*BREAKING: Elon Musk asks Twitter if he should reinstate Donald Trump, users overwhelmingly vote 'yes'*


----------



## tenacious (Nov 19, 2022)

crush said:


> I watched the first half. Yes, it was squeamish speech for sure. I think he knew he was pissing off some of his hard core loyalist, who were expecting Generals standing next to him, tanks in the driveways and many want Hunter and Joe arrested and all that crazy stuff. BTW, only those who are fully jabbed can risk their life saving Ukraine. 100% a blessing not to be jabbed. I will be honest with thoughts on Pence & DeSantis. I could be wrong so take with a grain of salt.  I think Trump and Ron are pals. Trump used a mean tweet to start a fight, but really it was to expose the back stabbers within the right side of the party. Liz Cheney is thinking about a run. It's her job to stop that Orange Man. No doubt lot's of division with the Trumpers/Desanitis crew, Bush, Paul Ryan and the rest of the Rhinos and those who are scared. They want to go back to pay to play. Pence, he might run. I think he played a part in this but no way he could beat Trump. DeSantis could be beat Trump. I think Trump is late 70s. Do you think Joe can go pull off another amazing 81,000,0000 votes? I also heard Michelle Obama might run. I love you Tenacious. It's good to see you back


I don't know if Trump and DeSantis are friends? Given how being friends with Trump has worked out for Pence, Lindsey Graham, Ted Cruz etc.... I find it doubtful anyone preparing to run against Trump is trying to be his friend. 

As to the possible names you gave as to who is running:

1) Trump- obviously running and jumped into the race super early in hopes of scaring any potential primary rivals away.

2) DeSantis-  obviously running. Think of all those republicans who are turned off by Trump... they are practically begging him to get into the race. 

3) Michelle Obama- obviously not running. I mean she's barely been out there stumping for other dems on national tv or even in this past election a few weeks ago.

4) Liz Cheney- My read is if Trump wins the primary, she would likely run third party spoiler to siphon away votes from his bid...

5) Paul Ryan- happy being a lobbyist


----------



## tenacious (Nov 19, 2022)

In a lot of ways Trump reminds me of Hillary... and I say that as someone who was a Hillary supporter. What I mean by that there is a point where a politician becomes so devise and unlikable to such a large percentage of voters that they just can't win.

Folks talk about RHINOs, but say socialist dinosaur Bernie wins the democratic primary nomination this time. Unless Trump suddenly becomes ten years younger... Sanders would beat Trump imho. Rather than going down with that sinking ship- it only makes sense to start looking for a winner to keep the progressives and all their 'free stuff' at bay. And the only real winner I saw emerge from the dust during last weeks election was Ron.


----------



## thirteenknots (Nov 21, 2022)

I said this 20 years ago....
I said this 10 years ago....
Now once again...The California " Pension " funds are a ticking time bomb.

A BIG TICKING TIME BOMB...

Everything else that is thrown up to distract is just that.

Gov Gavin Newsom is running a moving Train Wreck that he KNEW was
in dire need of reform, yet he took the " Stimulus " money from his Auntie
and mis appropriated it in a thousand ways that did/will NOT solve this problem.

The ONLY way this gets solved is if the PENSION MONEY is brought back from
China and smartly invested to save all of the Pensioners HARD EARNED money.

Look no further than what happened to the Illinois Pension funds....

*WAKE UP CAIFORNIA PENSIONERS !*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 22, 2022)

Trump is a liability and has been since January 6 2021...the midterm fiasco that turned a red tide into a trickle should wake him up...
He should forget about the Presidency and concentrate his energy on staying out of prison...

With Biden in the White House the Republicans should take their time and let Joe defend Hunter for the next two years...
Then vote his butt out of office....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 22, 2022)

crush said:


> *BREAKING: Elon Musk asks Twitter if he should reinstate Donald Trump, users overwhelmingly vote 'yes'*


Since when is less than 52% overwhelming?


----------



## crush (Nov 22, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Since when is less than 52% overwhelming?


Are you serious? He was 70+ and then the bots came to vote and cut it close. Did you hear 90% have left Twitter and now Elon and his team are deleting all the kiddy porn? Come on bro, wake up. This has always been about the kids like I have said for 4 years now. Project Veritas will share more about the kids at the boarder. Hunters Lap Top from Hell is insane.


----------



## tenacious (Nov 23, 2022)

crush said:


> Are you serious? He was 70+ and then the bots came to vote and cut it close. Did you hear 90% have left Twitter and now Elon and his team are deleting all the kiddy porn? Come on bro, wake up. This has always been about the kids like I have said for 4 years now. Project Veritas will share more about the kids at the boarder. Hunters Lap Top from Hell is insane.



90% have left Twitter... I thought Musk had tweeted out a few days ago that Twitter was breaking all time record highs, for the number of folks logging on? Kiddie porn??  Who the heck is telling you this stuff lil' homie?


----------



## tenacious (Nov 23, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Since when is less than 52% overwhelming?


Since Trump is a partial owner of Truth Social... I would guess letting Trump back on Twitter is more about free Advertisement for Twitter than anything else.


----------



## crush (Nov 23, 2022)

tenacious said:


> 90% have left Twitter... I thought Musk had tweeted out a few days ago that Twitter was breaking all time record highs, for the number of folks logging on? Kiddie porn??  Who the heck is telling you this stuff lil' homie?


You are 100% deceived, brainwashed and blind to the facts of life and what some at the very top of the food chain have done to children. *90% of employees* are leaving Twitter homie. It's all over the news now. The bot farms have been removed and record number of people are going on because Elon is for free speech now. Tenacious is full of crap!


----------



## tenacious (Nov 23, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Trump is a liability and has been since January 6 2021...the midterm fiasco that turned a red tide into a trickle should wake him up...
> He should forget about the Presidency and concentrate his energy on staying out of prison...
> 
> With Biden in the White House the Republicans should take their time and let Joe defend Hunter for the next two years...
> Then vote his butt out of office....


At this point I'd say it's pretty clear that Trump isn't too concerned about the fate of the Republican Party, so I don't know that republican losses matter all that much too him?   

I'll grant you that wow has this Hunter story totally blown the credibility of the main stream media.... but unless you're talking about the rightwing echo chamber I don't know that the Hunter scandal is going to have the legs you think with regard to sinking Biden? Maybe if you can find smoking gun evidence connecting Biden to pay for play then they are two years of headlines hiding behind that story then the public will stay interested... but my read is voters who aren't already fired up about this issue are going to grow tired of hearing about what a bum the presidents druggy son is really quick.


----------



## crush (Nov 23, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Since Trump is a partial owner of Truth Social... I would guess letting Trump back on Twitter is more about free Advertisement for Twitter than anything else.


No, Trump is back for one message and for free speech. Do you know who actually built Twitter and controlled it homie? If you say Jack, you are jacked up in the brain. You will find out again that this is and always has been about saving children and those who have been used in human trafficking.


----------



## tenacious (Nov 23, 2022)

crush said:


> You are 100% deceived, brainwashed and blind to the facts of life and what some at the very top of the food chain have done to children. *90% of employees* are leaving Twitter homie. It's all over the news now. The bot farms have been removed and record number of people are going on because Elon is for free speech now. Tenacious is full of crap!


Well I went to the bathroom about 20 minutes ago so I'm only 80% full of poo.  
Anyway, sorry little buddy I can you're getting excited and I think that's great.  But unfortunately you're not making much sense.  Can you a link to who told you this so I can better understand your point.


----------



## crush (Nov 23, 2022)

tenacious said:


> At this point I'd say it's pretty clear that Trump isn't too concerned about the fate of the Republican Party, so I don't know that republican losses matter all that much too him?
> 
> I'll grant you that wow has this Hunter story totally blown the credibility of the main stream media.... but unless you're talking about the rightwing echo chamber I don't know that the Hunter scandal is going to have the legs you think with regard to sinking Biden? Maybe if you can find smoking gun evidence connecting Biden to pay for play then they are two years of headlines hiding behind that story then the public will stay interested... but my read is voters who aren't already fired up about this issue are going to grow tired of hearing about what a bum the presidents druggy son is really quick.


Their exploiting children with no parents.. Their called orphans with no birth certificate. A baby without a birth certificate is worth millions. The Lap Top from Hell was always true. Wake up!


----------



## tenacious (Nov 23, 2022)

crush said:


> No, Trump is back for one message and for free speech. Do you know who actually built Twitter and controlled it homie? If you say Jack, you are jacked up in the brain. You will find out again that this is and always has been about saving children and those who have been used in human trafficking.


Just throwing this out there... but remember 'pizzagate'? That guy got four years in jail.
I only bring it up because I'm getting a bit worried I'm going to see you on the news before long.









						'Pizzagate' conspiracy theorist gets four years in prison
					

Edgar Welch fired an assault rifle inside a Washington pizza restaurant, believing internet rumors that prominent Democrats were harboring child sex slaves there




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## crush (Nov 23, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Well I went to the bathroom about 20 minutes ago so I'm only 80% full of poo.
> Anyway, sorry little buddy I can you're getting excited and I think that's great.  But unfortunately you're not making much sense.  Can you a link to who told you this so I can better understand your point.


You are a disgusting human. I care about the kids and how girls have been treated in soccer. What link would like Espola?


----------



## crush (Nov 23, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Just throwing this out there... but remember 'pizzagate'? That guy got four years in jail.
> I only bring it up because I'm getting a bit worried I'm going to see you on the news before long.
> 
> 
> ...


You are a sick person


----------



## tenacious (Nov 23, 2022)

crush said:


> Their exploiting children with no parents.. Their called orphans with no birth certificate. A baby without a birth certificate is worth millions. The Lap Top from Hell was always true. Wake up!


Hey Crush... small favor but I was hoping you could share some links to where you read all this Q conspiracy stuff.  Any chance we can get you to share them? I'd love to see what you've been reading.


----------



## tenacious (Nov 23, 2022)

crush said:


> You are a sick person


Sick?  The guy attacked a bunch of teenagers with an assault riffle because someone on the internet told him they were bad people.... four years seems about right to me.  How long do you think they should lock a mad dawg criminal like that up for?


----------



## tenacious (Nov 23, 2022)

Lil buddy.. where did you go?


----------



## crush (Nov 23, 2022)

No links homie, you are being an asshole and making light of serious abuse to children from all over the world. Tucker touched on it last night. Do you know what is on Hunters Lap top? If you do, then you will know the truth and you would never talk to me like this, especially with my orphan background. Hunter is still getting 10% commission from the Chines bank. We are owned by the Chinese homie. All my frens took all the jabs that came from China and those who love to make money on death.


----------



## crush (Nov 23, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Sick?  The guy attacked a bunch of teenagers with an assault riffle because someone on the internet told him they were bad people.... four years seems about right to me.  How long do you think they should lock a mad dawg criminal like that up for?


Ya, and you said that could be me asshole.


----------



## crush (Nov 23, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Lil buddy.. where did you go?


You are something else


----------



## tenacious (Nov 23, 2022)

crush said:


> No links homie, you are being an asshole and making light of serious abuse to children from all over the world. Tucker touched on it last night. Do you know what is on Hunters Lap top? If you do, then you will know the truth and you would never talk to me like this, especially with my orphan background. Hunter is still getting 10% commission from the Chines bank. We are owned by the Chinese homie. All my frens took all the jabs that came from China and those who love to make money on death.


Lil Buddy, if you really believe that and you're still sitting at home in front of your computer screen yelling at me that I'm the bad guy... yikes.


----------



## tenacious (Nov 23, 2022)

crush said:


> Ya, and you said that could be me asshole.


Not sure I follow. Let me put it another way... if some woke guy showed up at your kids work, pointed an assault riffle at them and accused him of being a sex trafficker... what would you say the punishment should be?


----------



## tenacious (Nov 23, 2022)

crush said:


> You are something else


If you say so. 
Hey is there any chance you could share a pic of this Q guy? I mean he's had such a profound impact on your thinking... it makes me wonder what he/she/they looks like? See I would be worried I was being catfished.


----------



## crush (Nov 23, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Lil Buddy, if you really believe that and you're still sitting at home in front of your computer screen yelling at me that I'm the bad guy... yikes.


No, you ignored me for the last few years and now you come out of hiding all of a sudden because you know I have been right. Just call me "little Orphan crush" and not your little buddy. I would appreciate that 100%.  How many avatars you got homie? You think I'm yelling? I'm crying out for change and boy is happening. The game of "pay to play" is now over. I get to help start a whole new game, where Truth rules. It will be a game will you can;t kill a kid or steal a kid or use a kid to make sneakers or pan for diamonds or use in sex trafficking or be used to become a maid.


----------



## crush (Nov 23, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Not sure I follow. Let me put it another way... if some woke guy showed up at your kids work, pointed an assault riffle at them and accused him of being a sex trafficker... what would you say the punishment should be?


That is insane and I would never do such a thing. Pizzagate was real but don't get me confused with that guy. First off, I only use my voice. I have no weapons and never will have any. I really appreciate finally coming out to debate me though. If your nice, I will teach you the truth.


----------



## tenacious (Nov 23, 2022)

crush said:


> No, you ignored me for the last few years and now you come out of hiding all of a sudden because you know I have been right. Just call me "little Orphan crush" and not your little buddy. I would appreciate that 100%.  How many avatars you got homie? You think I'm yelling? I'm crying out for change and boy is happening. The game of "pay to play" is now over. I get to help start a whole new game, where Truth rules. It will be a game will you can;t kill a kid or steal a kid or use a kid to make sneakers or pan for diamonds or use in sex trafficking or be used to become a maid.


You forgot to post the pic of Q. You don't even know what he looks like. All your claims and and conspiricay theories... the reality is it's just some voiceless, faceless person telling you these things.  I mean even you have to admit that what you're saying sound really unbelievable and nutty.


----------



## crush (Nov 23, 2022)

tenacious said:


> If you say so.
> Hey is there any chance you could share a pic of this Q guy? I mean he's had such a profound impact on your thinking... it makes me wonder what he/she/they looks like? See I would be worried I was being catfished.


I have a date planned with my twin flame so I can't now. Let me work on a few things your asking for tenacious and get back to you. Q is not a guy. Q is an Army that our gr8t President JFK started. He was taken out because he went after what Trump is now finishing.


----------



## crush (Nov 23, 2022)

tenacious said:


> You forgot to post the pic of Q. You don't even know what he looks like. All your claims and and conspiricay theories... the reality is it's just some voiceless, faceless person telling you these things.  I mean even you have to admit that what you're saying sound really unbelievable and nutty.


ok


----------



## tenacious (Nov 23, 2022)

crush said:


> That is insane and I would never do such a thing. Pizzagate was real but don't get me confused with that guy. First off, I only use my voice. I have no weapons and never will have any. I really appreciate finally coming out to debate me though. If your nice, I will teach you the truth.


I sure hope not.  But I read some of your posts in here and I worry about you bud.


----------



## tenacious (Nov 23, 2022)

crush said:


> ok


So no links, no photos, no nothing. Gosh lil' buddy, how could I have ever doubted you.


----------



## crush (Nov 23, 2022)

tenacious said:


> I sure hope not.  But I read some of your posts in here and I worry about you bud.


What post(s) has you worried that I could be a guy like that? I need one example and I will meditate on it. Wow, finally comes out of his shells. This is awesome. Love you bud


----------



## tenacious (Nov 23, 2022)

crush said:


> ok


Umm... actually you forgot to include the photo so it's kinda not okay.


----------



## tenacious (Nov 23, 2022)

crush said:


> What post(s) has you worried that I could be a guy like that? I need one example and I will meditate on it. Wow, finally comes out of his shells. This is awesome. Love you bud


I feel the love! 
That's why I'm telling you that I'm worried about you. You're doing a lot of ranting about really wackadoodle conspiracy theories.  Like angry rants, personal attacks and non-sensical mumbling about Q... which admittedly has me really has me concerned. That's how they said the pizzagate guy was like too- and we saw what happened there.


----------



## crush (Nov 23, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Umm... actually you forgot to include the photo so it's kinda not okay.


No, you have ignored me for years and now you want all this information and you accused me of being a crazy guy with a gun. I don't appreciate that at all. You are being watched just like Golden Gate, Espola, Dad4, Husker Du and many others. How many avatars are you using homie? Be honest with the group and I will share information with you. I have to leave in 10 minutes, thanks man. Say hi to Husker for me....lol


----------



## crush (Nov 23, 2022)

tenacious said:


> I feel the love!
> That's why I'm telling you that I'm worried about you. You're doing a lot of ranting about really wackadoodle conspiracy theories.  Like angry rants, personal attacks and non-sensical mumbling about Q... which really has me concerned. That's what they said the pizzagate guy was like too- and we saw what happened there.


I need one example. I will NEVER take matters into my own hands. The Military and my God will take care of judgement.


----------



## tenacious (Nov 23, 2022)

crush said:


> No, you have ignored me for years and now you want all this information and you accused me of being a crazy guy with a gun. I don't appreciate that at all. You are being watched just like Golden Gate, Espola, Dad4, Husker Du and many others. How many avatars are you using homie? Be honest with the group and I will share information with you. I have to leave in 10 minutes, thanks man. Say hi to Husker for me....lol


I should have known I could never pull the wool over your eyes. I'm all of those of avatars! How did you know!??


----------



## crush (Nov 23, 2022)

A nugget to chew on tenacious. This Q guy has been right about everything. You should do your research. No more pay to play. It's over. The Q guy said this 3 years ago to the day.


----------



## tenacious (Nov 23, 2022)

crush said:


> I need one example. I will NEVER take matters into my own hands. The Military and my God will take care of judgement.


If you say so... (but I'm still worried).


----------



## crush (Nov 23, 2022)

tenacious said:


> I should have known I could never pull the wool over your eyes. I'm all of those of avatars! How did you know!??


It's easy. Thanks for being honest for once.


----------



## tenacious (Nov 23, 2022)

crush said:


> A nugget to chew on tenacious. This Q guy has been right about everything. You should do your research. No more pay to play. It's over. The Q guy said this 3 years ago to the day.
> 
> View attachment 15077


Not sure I'm following how this proves Q has been right about everything.  He was wrong about Pizzagate and that guy got 4 years in jail.

 Are you saying that because the it's got the word 'biblical' in the tweet- then it's got to be true?  I'm really trying to follow why you think that tweet is important or backs up your POV but I don't see it.


----------



## tenacious (Nov 23, 2022)

Hey Crush... got any more Q stories to share? I know I could look them up myself but it's more fun when you tell them.


----------



## tenacious (Nov 23, 2022)

Where did you go lil buddy? I was wondering, do Q ever tell any jokes or does everything always have to be in a serious, end of the world tone?


----------



## tenacious (Nov 23, 2022)

Welp... now that we've touched upon how one might possibly be getting 'catfished' when listening to some voiceless faceless social media persona political advise... perhaps we can finally talk about 2024.

On the republican side I don't even know that I have a clear idea of who all is even in the running? Is there room for a moderate? At this point until we have some clarity on how DeSantis fares against Trump. If DeSantis reveals voters are ready to move on then it's going to be a very different race than if Trump just rolls him over. But as you can see in this very thread, there is a swath on the far right that listens to voices for political instructions so who the heck knows which way things will break. 

On the Dem side, if not Biden I don't see how anyone other than Kamala gets the nod? Not after the midterms...


----------



## espola (Nov 23, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Welp... now that we've touched upon how one might possibly be getting 'catfished' when listening to some voiceless faceless social media persona political advise... perhaps we can finally talk about 2024.
> 
> On the republican side I don't even know that I have a clear idea of who all is even in the running? Is there room for a moderate? At this point until we have some clarity on how DeSantis fares against Trump. If DeSantis reveals voters are ready to move on then it's going to be a very different race than if Trump just rolls him over. But as you can see in this very thread, there is a swath on the far right that listens to voices for political instructions so who the heck knows which way things will break.
> 
> On the Dem side, if not Biden I don't see how anyone other than Kamala gets the nod? Not after the midterms...


JEB vs Newsom (or Michelle?)


----------



## crush (Nov 23, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Welp... now that we've touched upon how one might possibly be getting 'catfished' when listening to some voiceless faceless social media persona political advise... perhaps we can finally talk about 2024.
> 
> On the republican side I don't even know that I have a clear idea of who all is even in the running? Is there room for a moderate? At this point until we have some clarity on how DeSantis fares against Trump. If DeSantis reveals voters are ready to move on then it's going to be a very different race than if Trump just rolls him over. But as you can see in this very thread, there is a swath on the far right that listens to voices for political instructions so who the heck knows which way things will break.
> 
> On the Dem side, if not Biden I don't see how anyone other than Kamala gets the nod? Not after the midterms...


Welp.... I'm back from amazing time with the most amazing women a man could find on this amazing planet that is full of liars, cheaters and those who play, "pay to play" to win and cheat others out of those chances at winning. You will not be allowed to cheat a kid at a chance at life by killing the kid before the kid is born. You will not be allowed to steal kids and force them into slavery. You will not be allowed to get kickbacks and cash for lying and cheating others out of the opportunities in sports because you have extra cash to play, pay to play. You will not be allowed to yell and scream and manipulate young girls and women and treat them like shit and force them into man's pay to play schemes. My dd played at the #1 club in the country and only one female was a coach and now they have zero females helping the girls get a prize in soccer. The last female had to sue the club for being harassed, allegedly. I'm still SMFH with how this club get's away with having ZERO women teachers. You and your avatars are all caught up with hate towards what Trump has always been about. One has to begin to ask why the hate on Trump. He said it at the beginning of  his term, the #1 job is to eradicate human trafficking & end sex trafficking once and for all in our country. It's the #1 profit center in the world dude. Why the hate homie? Do you even care about orphans? Widows? Children? Women? I see Espola popped in. Where is Husker Du? Grace T has had enough and retired. Oh where oh where is Golden Gate? How about one my best pals Watty? He and the Lion don;t like Trump either. It buggles my brain and only makes me wonder why. Politics is a blood sport and not for the faint of heart.  I hope you have a gr8t day and a happy turkey day. God wins! By the way, I have been threaten numerous times because of my desire to end this pay to play system that is in our country and end human trafficking.


----------



## crush (Nov 23, 2022)

It's bad folks!!! Pray for all the children who have no mom or dad and need a home or place to that is safe. Can you imagine being born into this life style. It makes me cry. Sorry, it makes me cry. This is not funny anymore you losers!!!


----------



## crush (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## crush (Nov 23, 2022)

Bill Barr's dad hired Epstein you guys and he hates Trump as well. (800) TDS-Help

THE HILL: Former Attorney General Bill Barr on Monday called for a new leader of the Republican Party, warning in a blistering rebuke that former President Trump “will burn the whole house down.”


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 23, 2022)

tenacious said:


> At this point I'd say it's pretty clear that Trump isn't too concerned about the fate of the Republican Party, so I don't know that republican losses matter all that much too him?
> 
> I'll grant you that wow has this Hunter story totally blown the credibility of the main stream media.... but unless you're talking about the rightwing echo chamber I don't know that the Hunter scandal is going to have the legs you think with regard to sinking Biden? Maybe if you can find smoking gun evidence connecting Biden to pay for play then they are two years of headlines hiding behind that story then the public will stay interested... but my read is voters who aren't already fired up about this issue are going to grow tired of hearing about what a bum the presidents druggy son is really quick.


The story has been covered up and ignored for two years, 51 former intelligent officers..."_Using the institutional weight of their former esteemed roles, they signed a dishonest letter to mislead voters 15 days before the election, claiming that material from Hunter Biden’s laptop published by the New York Post “has all the classic earmarks of a Russian information operation.”
https://nypost.com/2022/10/19/its-been-two-years-since-51-intelligence-agents-interfered-with-an-election-they-still-wont-apologize/_

There's a smoking gun or two in that classic Russian disinformation operation and the big guy was involved, he can claim he knew nothing, but Tony Bobulinski will testify otherwise...
As i said to Magoo months ago...maybe Hunter & Donald can share a cell....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 23, 2022)

crush said:


> View attachment 15080


Nov 19 (Reuters) - Donald Trump on Saturday said he had no interest in returning to Twitter even as a slim majority voted in favor of reinstating the former U.S. president, who was banned from the social media service for inciting violence, in a poll organized by new owner Elon Musk.

Slightly over 15 million Twitter users voted in the poll with 51.8% voting in favor of reinstatement.


----------



## crush (Nov 23, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Nov 19 (Reuters) - Donald Trump on Saturday said he had no interest in returning to Twitter even as a slim majority voted in favor of reinstating the former U.S. president, who was banned from the social media service for inciting violence, in a poll organized by new owner Elon Musk.
> 
> Slightly over 15 million Twitter users voted in the poll with 51.8% voting in favor of reinstatement.


Wrong, but I cant help people with TDS. If you support ending human trafficking and hate what has happen to orphans around the world, you will feel bad for all ypur TDS. Trust me on this Lion. Ho ahead and hate Orange Man. The bots are being removed as I speak.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 23, 2022)

crush said:


> Wrong, but I cant help people with TDS. If you support ending human trafficking and hate what has happen to orphans around the world, you will feel bad for all ypur TDS. Trust me on this Lion. Ho ahead and hate Orange Man. The bots are being removed as I speak.


Rueters is wrong...interesting.
I don't hate Trump ya pinhead.
He's a narcissistic megalomaniac...he brought disdain & dishonor to the Presidency.
Perhaps if bots could vote Trump would have won in 2020...


----------



## crush (Nov 23, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Rueters is wrong...interesting.
> I don't hate Trump ya pinhead.
> He's a narcissistic megalomaniac...he brought disdain & dishonor to the Presidency.
> Perhaps if bots could vote Trump would have won in 2020...


Most of the news is fake and bought. My buddy had a record year. He sells ads space on the radio. #1 customer is big pharma. Then politicians. You watch fake news Lion and 100% brainwashed. BTW, I am an Orphan with no family Lion Eyes and was brought here to shake things up. I have no bloodline to control me and my mouth. Have you ever been threaten for speaking out on corruption in socal soccer and all the abuse to the girls and women and even mothers have had to endure? Thanks for calling me a pinhead by the way. "I don't hate Trump" ya right. I was brought here to speak TRUTH. It's too bad. I had hope for you. Enjoy the show and don't forget to tell everyone how wrong you and all the other avatars have been about Orange Man. What happen to Covid? What about Monkeypox? Cheaters will never prosper. It's interesting to say the least to see all of a sudden all you guys show up.


----------



## tenacious (Nov 24, 2022)

espola said:


> JEB vs Newsom (or Michelle?)


You like Newsom? 
At first blush he strikes me as smart and competent ... but he's a bit too San Francisco progressive for me.


----------



## tenacious (Nov 24, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> The story has been covered up and ignored for two years, 51 former intelligent officers..."_Using the institutional weight of their former esteemed roles, they signed a dishonest letter to mislead voters 15 days before the election, claiming that material from Hunter Biden’s laptop published by the New York Post “has all the classic earmarks of a Russian information operation.”
> https://nypost.com/2022/10/19/its-been-two-years-since-51-intelligence-agents-interfered-with-an-election-they-still-wont-apologize/_
> 
> There's a smoking gun or two in that classic Russian disinformation operation and the big guy was involved, he can claim he knew nothing, but Tony Bobulinski will testify otherwise...
> As i said to Magoo months ago...maybe Hunter & Donald can share a cell....


If Hunter was trying to influence peddle, or was committing crimes then he should go to jail.  End of story. Moreover he is a known drug addict and scam artist so I believe it.

But equally I am repulsed by politicians who would run us down some rabbit hole of harassing and imprisoning the children of political rivals to score cheap political points... especially at a time when the country is in such sorry shape and in need of leadership. So my advise to republicans on Hunter Biden would be to tread carefully and this strikes me as a double edged sword with the potential to cut both ways.


----------



## tenacious (Nov 24, 2022)

crush said:


> Welp.... I'm back from amazing time with the most amazing women a man could find on this amazing planet that is full of liars, cheaters and those who play, "pay to play" to win and cheat others out of those chances at winning. You will not be allowed to cheat a kid at a chance at life by killing the kid before the kid is born. You will not be allowed to steal kids and force them into slavery. You will not be allowed to get kickbacks and cash for lying and cheating others out of the opportunities in sports because you have extra cash to play, pay to play. You will not be allowed to yell and scream and manipulate young girls and women and treat them like shit and force them into man's pay to play schemes. My dd played at the #1 club in the country and only one female was a coach and now they have zero females helping the girls get a prize in soccer. The last female had to sue the club for being harassed, allegedly. I'm still SMFH with how this club get's away with having ZERO women teachers. You and your avatars are all caught up with hate towards what Trump has always been about. One has to begin to ask why the hate on Trump. He said it at the beginning of  his term, the #1 job is to eradicate human trafficking & end sex trafficking once and for all in our country. It's the #1 profit center in the world dude. Why the hate homie? Do you even care about orphans? Widows? Children? Women? I see Espola popped in. Where is Husker Du? Grace T has had enough and retired. Oh where oh where is Golden Gate? How about one my best pals Watty? He and the Lion don;t like Trump either. It buggles my brain and only makes me wonder why. Politics is a blood sport and not for the faint of heart.  I hope you have a gr8t day and a happy turkey day. God wins! By the way, I have been threaten numerous times because of my desire to end this pay to play system that is in our country and end human trafficking.


You touch on a lot of topics here, but first let me return the holiday good wishes to you also crush.

With regard to abortion, on a personal level I don't believe in abortion any longer. I wouldn't advise it as an option to my kid or for for that matter myself. However... I'm also an American. I.e. I also believe in freedom and empowering people to chart their own lives course. Even if I don't always agree with their choices. 

You keep talking about sex traffickers I'm not sure who you are talking about. Who is being sex trafficked? Is this something Q told you about... because again the last guy who took him seriously is doing four years in prison for pointing a gun at teenagers and accusing them of sex trafficking.


----------



## crush (Nov 24, 2022)

tenacious said:


> You touch on a lot of topics here, but first let me return the holiday good wishes to you also crush.
> 
> With regard to abortion, on a personal level I don't believe in abortion any longer. I wouldn't advise it as an option to my kid or for for that matter myself. However... I'm also an American. I.e. I also believe in freedom and empowering people to chart their own lives course. Even if I don't always agree with their choices.
> 
> You keep talking about sex traffickers I'm not sure who you are talking about. Who is being sex trafficked? Is this something Q told you about... because again the last guy who took him seriously is doing four years in prison for pointing a gun at teenagers and accusing them of sex trafficking.


Good Holiday wishes to you as well. Human Traffickers are real and they help orphans get around and find a way to live a life of hell. I don't need to know "Who" tenacious is doing of this evil. This is not a Q thing. It's real thing and if you don't think people are being trafficked then your deceived, blind and watching CNN & MSNBC all day. I think the biggest problem we have in our country are the men. Katie was bad ass and protecting one of her minor teammates that allegedly was sexually assaulted by a football player. That's was a leader does. What men do is hide behind lawyers and play evil games with souls. So sad. RIP Katie and I have much love & respect for you. 









						Meyer family sues Stanford for wrongful death
					

The parents of Katie Meyer, a star soccer goalie who died by suicide last spring, filed a wrongful death lawsuit against Stanford on Wednesday.




					www.espn.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 24, 2022)

tenacious said:


> If Hunter was trying to influence peddle, or was committing crimes then he should go to jail.  End of story. Moreover he is a known drug addict and scam artist so I believe it.
> 
> But equally I am repulsed by politicians who would run us down some rabbit hole of harassing and imprisoning the children of political rivals to score cheap political points... especially at a time when the country is in such sorry shape and in need of leadership. So my advise to republicans on Hunter Biden would be to tread carefully and this strikes me as a double edged sword with the potential to cut both ways.


Break the law go to jail...perfect.  
I don't consider holding one accountable & enforcing the law as cheap political theater.
I don't think the Republicans will go hold hearings ala the Democrats & January 6. Time will tell...
Enjoy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 24, 2022)

crush said:


> Most of the news is fake and bought. My buddy had a record year. He sells ads space on the radio. #1 customer is big pharma. Then politicians. You watch fake news Lion and 100% brainwashed. BTW, I am an Orphan with no family Lion Eyes and was brought here to shake things up. I have no bloodline to control me and my mouth. Have you ever been threaten for speaking out on corruption in socal soccer and all the abuse to the girls and women and even mothers have had to endure? Thanks for calling me a pinhead by the way. "I don't hate Trump" ya right. I was brought here to speak TRUTH. It's too bad. I had hope for you. Enjoy the show and don't forget to tell everyone how wrong you and all the other avatars have been about Orange Man. What happen to Covid? What about Monkeypox? Cheaters will never prosper. It's interesting to say the least to see all of a sudden all you guys show up.


I don't hate anyone, nor do I suffer any delusions...
If you believe that I hate or suffer delusions, then you're a pinhead...
All of a sudden show up? I've been on this site for 20 plus years...
Enjoy Thanksgiving, there is much to be thankful for.


----------



## crush (Nov 24, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> I don't hate anyone, nor do I suffer any delusions...
> If you believe that I hate or suffer delusions, then you're a pinhead...
> All of a sudden show up? I've been on this site for 20 plus years...
> Enjoy Thanksgiving, there is much to be thankful for.


You are a liar as well. That is my call on you. Enjoy your Turkey Day


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 24, 2022)

crush said:


> You are a liar as well. That is my call on you. Enjoy your Turkey Day


Liar?
What lies have I told?


----------



## crush (Nov 24, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Liar?
> What lies have I told?


Do you love me?


----------



## Dominic (Nov 24, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Rueters is wrong...interesting.
> I don't hate Trump ya pinhead.
> He's a narcissistic megalomaniac...he brought disdain & dishonor to the Presidency.
> Perhaps if bots could vote Trump would have won in 2020...


True Republican that is not buying into his BS. I want a republican that  spoke out against Trump!


----------



## crush (Nov 24, 2022)

Hey Dom, thanks for not censoring me all these years. You allowed me a place to speak my Truth and for that, I 100% say thank you and so do all the orphans today. I know so many wanted me kicked out of the forum. I had Fact and fact checkers on my ass for years. Then covid came. Then your site went down for a long time and then most never came back. Today is a very unique and special day for me, the orphan. I say orphan because that is what I am and I wear that badge with honor. Someone has to speak on behalf of all the orphans being exploited. Trump is the only one who did something about that and I'm shocked no one at the forum can see that. It makes me SMFH, no joke. My mom died 11 years ago today. My father was born on this day. I feel so loved and cared for. Regardless of your beliefs, God will not allow for his children to be killed anymore and sold off to human trafficking. Our State is now allowing anyone for any reason in our country to kill a kid up to birth. Dicks Sporting Goods will also pay for it, sic! Trump got the one thing I wanted eradicated and that was Roe v Wade. I sure hope you can respect that desire from someone like me. The names I get called is sad but revealing. If you only care about who can beat Trump, I pity you sir. Lastly on this gr8t day to celebrate gratitude and thanksgiving, I sure hope we all take a moment and reflect on all those who are helpless, harassed and trapped in slavery and have no mom or dad to feed them, only sick monsters. God bless you guys. It's not too late to capitulate.


----------



## crush (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## thirteenknots (Nov 24, 2022)

tenacious said:


> 90% have left Twitter... I thought Musk had tweeted out a few days ago that Twitter was breaking all time record highs, for the number of folks logging on? Kiddie porn??  Who the heck is telling you this stuff lil' homie?


Do You Deny This Is Real......?

Marco Polo (marcopolousa.org) 

( All " Known " Content of Hunter's Laptop )

The current " Resident " and his cohorts @ 1600 Pennsylvania Ave
all need to be sequestered in Gitmo for Life.


----------



## crush (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## crush (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## crush (Nov 25, 2022)

I said the same thing Elon to folks at this soccer forum. 99% hate Trump Elon and they call him names like narcissist, orange man, divider, fool and so many other mean words and they also all said it was ok to censor a US sitting President. I told them all it was wrong and many will have hell to pay for their evil deeds that are sprinkled with lies, cheating, spying and so much more.  No one believed me and they just call me names as well. Truth is now dripping fast and no plumber to stop the leaks. God Bless The United States of America. Were not "States" were going to be united soon. Thanks again Elon for all you do.


----------



## crush (Nov 26, 2022)

Life in America last 6 years!


----------



## crush (Nov 26, 2022)

NEW — FTX donated $1 million to the Super-PAC linked to Mitch McConnell, The Senate Leadership Fund, on October 27 just days before FTX declared bankruptcy.

FTX US also gave $750,000 to the Congressional Leadership Fund and $150,000 to the American Patriots PAC, both of which supported House Republican candidates. (Bloomberg)-Toria

Pay to play plays on both sides of politics. People are bought, bribed and blackmail and some don't know how to get out of the mess they chose to be in. Like I said many times, don't look left or right for the Truth,  just look for the Truth regardless of party and it will set you free. Enjoy the beautiful weather in socal today everyone


----------



## tenacious (Nov 26, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> Do You Deny This Is Real......?
> 
> Marco Polo (marcopolousa.org)
> 
> ...


Those recording have to be humiliating to the Biden family.  But they are hardly a smoking gun that the Big Fella was getting money from these deals or even know what Hunter was out there telling people.
What I do know however, and that I don’t want to have to pay for a million dollar congressional inquiry to learn that a drug addict will say anything to support their habit.


----------



## tenacious (Nov 26, 2022)

Dominic said:


> True Republican that is not buying into his BS. I want a republican that  spoke out against Trump!


Well here’s the rub. A lot of ‘true’ republicans that lived across the rust belt saw their local communities devastated by globalization and the outsourcing of jobs. So understandably… they have a bit of a sour disposition on things.

For republicans to win the White House in 2024, the party is going to have to find someone who appeals to both traditional republicans and the Trump / Tea party wing (but neither side loves). Any thoughts on who might be able to accomplish that bridge?


----------



## crush (Nov 26, 2022)

tenacious said:


> So no links, no photos, no nothing. Gosh lil' buddy, how could I have ever doubted you.


----------



## crush (Nov 27, 2022)

Hey @tenacious, I know you asked me for some links to the pizza crazies. General Flynn just sent out a Truth for everyone looking for the Truth to follow Liz Crokin. Not sure you know who she is but you can read, check her substacks about the pizza and the gates of hell.

NEW COLUMN: My latest column in my Pizzagate Exposed series is live. This column includes the most damning e-mail from the Podesta E-mails and undeniable evidence that Hillary Clinton associates are involved in child sexual exploitation and trafficking. In my opinion, this is the Balenciaga scandal on steroids, and if we had an honest media, this story would be front-page everywhere! Please share. Liz
Would you like the link still so you can do your own research? I can PM it for you? Please let me know since you care so much for the truth and the kids with no mommy or daddy.


----------



## crush (Nov 27, 2022)

Avicii - For A Better Day
					

The song is by Avicii - For A Better Day




					rumble.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 27, 2022)

crush said:


> Do you love me?


I certainly don't hate you...


----------



## crush (Nov 27, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> I certainly don't hate you...


But do you love me? Nowhere in the great book does it say you have to like me. I lost EVERYTHING for taking a stand on the obvious. I love you Lion Eyes.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 27, 2022)

crush said:


> But do you love me? Nowhere in the great book does it say you have to like me. I lost EVERYTHING for taking a stand on the obvious. I love you Lion Eyes.


In a Biblical sense I love my "neighbors"...
So I suppose if you being a "neighbor" helps whatever point you're attempting to make by calling me a liar & then asking me if I love you...
Have at it...there are better ways to win friends and influence people.


----------



## crush (Nov 27, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> In a Biblical sense I love my "neighbors"...
> So I suppose if you being a "neighbor" helps whatever point you're attempting to make by calling me a liar & then asking me if I love you...
> Have at it...there are better ways to win friends and influence people.


I'm not here to win friends, trust me.  Were ALL neighbors btw. You have lied, no? I love you enough to speak Truth and call you out. What is love?


----------



## crush (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## crush (Nov 28, 2022)

OK Mr. Cooper, whatever you say. Talk about projection and being 100% a liar. These monsters live on both sides, fyi. This is how pay to play works folks.


----------



## thirteenknots (Nov 28, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Those recording have to be humiliating to the Biden family.  But they are hardly a smoking gun that the Big Fella was getting money from these deals or even know what Hunter was out there telling people.
> What I do know however, and that I don’t want to have to pay for a million dollar congressional inquiry to learn that a *drug addict* will say anything to support their habit.


Which addict are you referencing.....?

Yes ...it's a valid question.

Be concise and you will see the TRUTH.


----------



## thirteenknots (Nov 28, 2022)

crush said:


> OK Mr. Cooper, whatever you say. Talk about projection and being 100% a liar. These monsters live on both sides, fyi. This is how pay to play works folks.
> View attachment 15096



Why are so many " Politicians " is a better question.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 28, 2022)

crush said:


> I'm not here to win friends, trust me.  Were ALL neighbors btw. You have lied, no? I love you enough to speak Truth and call you out. What is love?


What lies have I told on this forum?
If you can't list any shut the fuck up or apologize...


----------



## crush (Nov 28, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> What lies have I told on this forum?
> If you can't list any shut the fuck up or apologize...


Triggered? OK, I am sorry for calling you a liar because I have no time to back up my claim. Watch this. Talk about liars, right?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 28, 2022)

crush said:


> Triggered? OK, I am sorry for calling you a liar because I have no time to back up my claim. Watch this. Talk about liars, right?


Thanks for the apology and thanks for proving yourself to be a liar....I don't have time to watch your video...thanks again.


----------



## crush (Nov 28, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Thanks for the apology and thanks for proving yourself to be a liar....I don't have time to watch your video...thanks again.


OK, thanks Lion. I asked you if your a liar by the way but I said sorry to make you feel good. Have a gr8t night  I love you


----------



## crush (Nov 28, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Thanks for the apology and thanks for proving yourself to be a liar....I don't have time to watch your video...thanks again.


On a second thought, I caught lying big time. The video is 1.10 seconds and you said you don't have time. I call BS dude. Why can't you just say, "I don't want to watch your dumb video?" That would be the truth." I don't have time," ya right. You now have a new name, Lying Eyes....lol. Have great night sleeping. I love you man...


----------



## crush (Nov 28, 2022)

Looks like Apple is going to drop twitter. Pay to play is real folks. According to Jack Posobiec they did a secret deal in 2016 with CCP for $226B.


----------



## crush (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## tenacious (Nov 30, 2022)

Crush... you're going to be crushed. 









						QAnon Leader Inadvertently Outs Himself as a Groomer
					

QAnon leader Phil Godlewski carried on an inappropriate relationship with a minor that police records suggest turned sexual.




					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## espola (Nov 30, 2022)

Nick Fuentes.


----------



## crush (Nov 30, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Crush... you're going to be crushed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That dude is a fraud and he does like teenagers. Qanon is fake and not a word. It's Q and anon. Go to TS and look at his BS and how he got crushed by Gregg Phillips. I never followed that dude tenacious. He is a grifter and a shill and liar. Navy Seals take this crap serious. He is no more. He's on Telegram thoug, which I have never been to.


----------



## crush (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## crush (Nov 30, 2022)

At least you guys are trying to make a come back to debate me. All you got is Phil and Nick? lol. I follow neither. Go ahead and lump in with the crazies, that's you dumb play book. This has always been about saving the kids from monsters, who use kids for food and props. Check this out you guys. This was the other day on Disney's Santa Clause TV show. They have to show us in plain site who they worship. Once we secure the children, we will deal with them. You guys are just blind right now. I sure hope you see the LIGHT someday!


----------



## crush (Nov 30, 2022)

Hey @espola and @tenacious, let's not just do a drive by post and then leave for 2 months. Talk to me you guys and let's talk about the latest and greatest on planet earth and all that stuff from Q. Did you see his last drops? "IT" is after your DNA if you didn't know. I love you both, even if your both the same human. God loves you as well.


----------



## crush (Nov 30, 2022)

I have to leave soon but will be back later. Have anything else you guys?


----------



## crush (Nov 30, 2022)

I feel like I am back in grade school. Typical men who can't debate in Truth. Drive by dump post and then ignore.


----------



## crush (Nov 30, 2022)

I'm back fellas. Look what Elon just posted. We live among monsters who cheat people out they disagree with and interfere with fair play because people are playing pay to play and when you play their way, you get to play buy & sell. I got knocked out you guys. You think they care about you?


----------



## crush (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## pewpew (Dec 1, 2022)

I'll go ahead and jump in here.
Ok @crush ....two words: Seek help.
Also was wondering..are you and @thirteenknots one and the same? Asking for a friend.
Because both of you seem batshit crazy when it comes to some of your rants.


----------



## crush (Dec 1, 2022)

pewpew said:


> I'll go ahead and jump in here.
> Ok @crush ....two words: Seek help.
> Also was wondering..are you and @thirteenknots one and the same? Asking for a friend.
> Because both of you seem batshit crazy when it comes to some of your rants.


Thanks for the advice pew pew. I have sought much help from my Doc(s) and I'm still under Docs care. I only use one avatar, crush. I do not know who 13 is. We both have warned you all of the many issues with the Jabs. Check this out & this is bat crazy stuff. Lady worked hard for Navy College and will not receive her diploma because she said no to the jabs. That is whack.









						Rep Steube: It's Absolutely Atrocious Naval Academy Is Denying Diplomas To Unvaxxed Midshipmen
					

Rep. Greg Steube: "Think about spending four years of your life in college and then not even being able to get a degree for the work that you've done. This is a young woman who wants to serve her coun




					rumble.com


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 1, 2022)

espola said:


> Nick Fuentes.


....is someone YOUR Democratic Party represents.

There, typed what YOU are afraid to type.

By the way, you are old enough to know who Woodrow Wilson was...

He stripped " Negro, Black, African Americans " ( I call these individuals Humans )
of their hard fought " Rights ". He was one of many POS chameleon Democrat
Politicians who should have NEVER been President. Just like the current racist
resident of 1600 Pennsylvania Ave.

How Woodrow Wilson Tried to Reverse Black American Progress - HISTORY


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 1, 2022)

pewpew said:


> I'll go ahead and jump in here.
> Ok @crush ....two words: Seek help.
> Also was wondering..are you and @thirteenknots one and the same? Asking for a friend.
> Because both of you seem batshit crazy when it comes to some of your rants.



Call me anything you want.

Just make sure you have your Heart/Veins checked regularly for abnormalities/restrictions.
And pass this advice on to any and all who took one or multiple shots.
Don't forget your ( " so-called Friend " )

See the link below, don't use that as your determiner. 
GO SEE A DOCTOR REGULARLY IF YOU HAD AN mRNA SHOT + BOOSTERS.

DiedSuddenly (@DiedSuddenly_) / Twitter


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 1, 2022)

pewpew said:


> I'll go ahead and jump in here.
> Ok @crush ....two words: Seek help.
> Also was wondering..are you and @thirteenknots one and the same? Asking for a friend.
> Because both of you seem batshit crazy when it comes to some of your rants.



Oh, and by the way " PewPew "..... Two Words.

*WAKE UP !*

This was posted today, he's " slightly " upset his 18 year old
son " Died Suddenly " in 2021 after his mandated Trudeau vaccine.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598323136285532161


----------



## crush (Dec 1, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> Oh, and by the way " PewPew "..... Two Words.
> 
> *WAKE UP !*
> 
> ...


I can't even imagine. RIP to Sean and prayers to the family. NHL player just had a stroke and now can't play. 37 year old country sineger died suddenly in his sleep after his wedding night. I never thought the day would come that someone would think you and I are the same. It's not like you haven't called me out for being nuts either in the old days....lol! I am emotional person. I actually care for everyone at the forum. Name calling is no problem for me just shocked how many names I get called now. We both went Noah and warned our friends on here and for that, we can hold our heads up high. I got called Anti Semitic again today because of Ye, Nick and Alex Jones. I do not follow any of them and I have never watched Jones show, like never and just found out how who this Nick guy is. Ye is up to something and it's not looking good. His manager just warned EVERYONE that he has it all and will share everyone's dirt. That is the world we live in. Blackmail is big problem and if you didn't take the jabs you got kicked out of life. No college, no Navy no nothing. Wow!!! I will tell all WHO read this. *Seek Medical Help* for you and your loved ones. I read about a nurse in Germany who was found not guilty for putting saline in the shots instead of poison and saved lives. Now that is a nurse I like.


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 2, 2022)

crush said:


> I can't even imagine. RIP to Sean and prayers to the family. NHL player just had a stroke and now can't play. 37 year old country sineger died suddenly in his sleep after his wedding night. I never thought the day would come that someone would think you and I are the same. It's not like you haven't called me out for being nuts either in the old days....lol! I am emotional person. I actually care for everyone at the forum. Name calling is no problem for me just shocked how many names I get called now. We both went Noah and warned our friends on here and for that, we can hold our heads up high. I got called Anti Semitic again today because of Ye, Nick and Alex Jones. I do not follow any of them and I have never watched Jones show, like never and just found out how who this Nick guy is. Ye is up to something and it's not looking good. His manager just warned EVERYONE that he has it all and will share everyone's dirt. That is the world we live in. Blackmail is big problem and if you didn't take the jabs you got kicked out of life. No college, no Navy no nothing. Wow!!! I will tell all WHO read this. *Seek Medical Help* for you and your loved ones.* I read about a nurse in Germany who was found not guilty for putting saline in the shots instead of poison and saved lives. *
> Now that is a nurse I like.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 2, 2022)

If I called you nuts there was a reason for it.

The Nurse you speak of :
From Crush:
"  I read about a nurse in Germany who was found not guilty for
putting saline in the shots instead of poison and saved lives. "

Was convicted and will spend 6 months on probation.

Anti-vaxxer nurse who injected up to 8,600 patients with saline
instead of Covid vaccine walks free | Daily Mail Online

( The nurse, who administered the fake vaccines at the
Schortens jab centre in Friesland, northwest Germany, was
given just six months on probation.
She was found guilty of six counts of intentional assault by
Oldenburg District Court, Lower Saxony state, on November 30. )


----------



## crush (Dec 2, 2022)

I stand corrected and the first report I saw was wrong, so that makes me a coo coo, cool 13 knots. Thanks for correcting the record. I should have but forgot to come back and fix it myself. Wow, I am crazy that mistake.


----------



## crush (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 2, 2022)

crush said:


> I stand corrected and the first report I saw was wrong, so that makes me a coo coo, cool 13 knots. Thanks for correcting the record. I should have but forgot to come back and fix it myself. Wow, I am crazy that mistake.



Never said you were " CooCoo " .

What I stated:

( " If I called you nuts there was a reason for it. " )


----------



## crush (Dec 2, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> Never said you were " CooCoo " .
> 
> What I stated:
> 
> ( " If I called you nuts there was a reason for it. " )


I get breaking news and the news 100% said she was found not guilty. Then it changed. True story. That makes me nuts? Damn dude, you're a harsh man and judge with no mercy.


----------



## crush (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## crush (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## crush (Dec 2, 2022)

The Commander in Chief will see you now.....lol. Let;'s see what you all have to say after today. The Big Drop is upon us. Will you help secure the kids or not?


----------



## crush (Dec 2, 2022)

#HunterBidensLaptop WAS ALWAYS REAL!!!
					

Subscribe to il Presidento's rumble channel here: https://rumble.com/c/ilDonaldoTrumpo Join our Amazing Patrioto Familia at http://www.ildonaldo.com




					rumble.com


----------



## crush (Dec 2, 2022)

Anyone on here have a @pizza email?


----------



## Dominic (Dec 2, 2022)

Crush whats going on with the kids? You got a credible article I can read?


----------



## crush (Dec 2, 2022)

Dominic said:


> Crush whats going on with the kids? You got a credible article I can read?


How deep do you want to go? I can PM you a very intense 30 minute video. The forum is not ready to hear the truth yet. You can post it if you want to. Were dealing with sic people man. Are you a spiritual man Dom?


----------



## crush (Dec 3, 2022)

Dominic said:


> Crush whats going on with the kids? You got a credible article I can read?


Let's first go back 5+ years ago and review what President Trump told us what he and his admin will be doing to END human trafficking.


----------



## crush (Dec 3, 2022)

Hey @Dominic 
I learned about Liz this year. I know we all heard about "pizza" and "pasta" the last few years. Watch "Out of the Shadows" and then read Liz's substacks on the pizza subject. Crazy things going on in our world and most of us were clueless.

2300 kids go missing every year in our country. I had a dagger in my door when I got back from hospital. My mom warned me of one person to stay away from and never get in his car. Dude would park a cross the street and stair at me as if I was his next meal. I told my mom and she would yell at him and tell me to get inside. I thought it was hide and seek. I had attempted kidnap on me from two ladies when I was 5 and my foster sister yelled, "their taking Crush." Mama Bear ran and yelled and they dropped me by a waiting car. Doheny beach 1971)

4000+ kids are aborted everyday in our country and in our amazing State, you can now do that up to birth.  





__





						Loading…
					





					www.outofshadows.org
				












						Pizzagate Exposed: Part 1
					

First column in a series exposing the truth about Pizzagate




					lizcrokin.substack.com
				




We all need to slow down and pause and fix this wrong, moo! I will send PM you what "IT" is after and how "IT" rewards "ITs" followers. God Bless you


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 3, 2022)

crush said:


> How deep do you want to go? I can PM you a very intense 30 minute video. The forum is not ready to hear the truth yet. You can post it if you want to. Were dealing with sic people man. Are you a spiritual man Dom?


Oh geezzzzus.....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 3, 2022)

_Updated July 23, 2021_

Over 339 million vaccine doses were given to 187.2 million people in the US as of July 19, 2021. The vaccines have been proven to be safe and effective. Vaccination is happening under the most intensive safety monitoring in U.S. history.

*How do we know if someone dies after getting a vaccine?*

The US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) requires vaccination providers to report any death after COVID-19 vaccination to the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS). When these reports are received, doctors from CDC and FDA review death certificates, autopsies, and medical records to understand what happened with each person.

*How many people have died after getting a vaccine?*

Between December 2020 and July 19th, 2021, VAERS received 6,207 reports of death (0.0018% of doses) among people who got a vaccine, but this does not mean the vaccine caused these deaths. Doctors and safety monitors carefully review the details of each case to see if it might be linked to the vaccine. There are three deaths that appear to be linked to blood clots that occurred after people got the J&J vaccine. Since we now know how to correctly treat people who develop these blood clots, future deaths related to this very rare side effect can be prevented.









						How many people have died from the vaccine in the U.S.? - COVID-101
					

Over 339 million vaccine doses were given to 187.2 million people in the US as of July 19, 2021. Only three deaths have been linked to vaccination.




					covid-101.org


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 3, 2022)

crush said:


> How deep do you want to go? I can PM you a very intense 30 minute video.
> *The forum is not ready to hear the truth yet.**
> You can post it if you want to. Were dealing with sic people man.
> Are you a spiritual man Dom?


***No they are not !

How long have I been warning that AMERICA is Sick.


----------



## crush (Dec 3, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Oh geezzzzus.....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 3, 2022)

crush said:


> View attachment 15123


That changes everything.....


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 3, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> _Updated July 23, 2021_
> 
> Over 339 million vaccine doses were given to 187.2 million people in the US as of July 19, 2021. The vaccines have been proven to be safe and effective. Vaccination is happening under the most intensive safety monitoring in U.S. history.
> 
> ...



** *Yeah, and the Moon is made of Blue Cheese.


And below is Normal after the mRNA Clot Shots.


#diedsuddenly - Twitter Search / Twitter


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 3, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> ** *Yeah, and the Moon is made of Blue Cheese.
> 
> 
> And below is Normal after the mRNA Clot Shots.
> ...


Tell me, did Oswald act alone?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 3, 2022)

*3. Does vaccinated for COVID-19 cause miscarriage?*
No. Higher rates of miscarriage are not found in women who are vaccinated for COVID-19. No evidence supports that COVID-19 vaccines increase the risk of having a miscarriage or causing infertility.

In general, the miscarriage rate is higher than most people think. It is estimated that 1 in 3 pregnancies end in miscarriage. Making another human being is extremely complicated, and things do not always go right.

Will some women who were vaccinated have miscarriages? Yes. Will some women who were not vaccinated have miscarriages? Yes.

Miscarriage is a difficult time for families, but getting vaccinated for COVID-19 does not increase the likelihood of having a miscarriage. Unfortunately, women who develop severe COVID-19 infection early in pregnancy are at increased risk of miscarriage.









						COVID-19 vaccines and pregnancy: 4 Q&A
					

Get answers to 4 common questions asked about pregnancy and COVID-19 vaccines, and why the CDC issued a warning for pregnant women.




					www.mayoclinichealthsystem.org


----------



## crush (Dec 3, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Tell me, did Oswald act alone?


Tell me, who has been at the forum the longest, you or Espola? I just needs to know.....lol. The Gr8t Awakening is now upon us oh mighty one. Your one hell of playa sir.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 3, 2022)

crush said:


> Tell me, who has been at the forum the longest, you or Espola? I just needs to know.....lol. The Gr8t Awakening is now upon us oh mighty one. Your one hell of playa sir.


Playa? What does that even mean?
As far as who's been on the forum longest....I'm gonna say Magoo, but I wouldn't bet on it...


----------



## crush (Dec 3, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Playa? What does that even mean?
> As far as who's been on the forum longest....I'm gonna say Magoo, but I wouldn't bet on it...


Boring, dead and dry! No water of life!
dried-up land, especially a desert basin from which water evaporates quickly. A waste land.


----------



## crush (Dec 3, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> *3. Does vaccinated for COVID-19 cause miscarriage?*
> No. Higher rates of miscarriage are not found in women who are vaccinated for COVID-19. No evidence supports that COVID-19 vaccines increase the risk of having a miscarriage or causing infertility.
> 
> In general, the miscarriage rate is higher than most people think. It is estimated that 1 in 3 pregnancies end in miscarriage. Making another human being is extremely complicated, and things do not always go right.
> ...


After taking two years off, da flu flew back and is looking for a record breaking Winter Season of da flu. The Rona Wave is gone,. Monkey Pox is now over as well, thank God. LA is going to force their resident to wear mask because of da flu I guess.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 3, 2022)

crush said:


> Boring, dead and dry! No water of life!
> dried-up land, especially a desert basin from which water evaporates quickly. A waste land.


*Oh..thank god...
I thought you would say a playa was* *a person who dates and sleeps with a lot of different people sometimes even at the same time*.


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 3, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Tell me, did Oswald act alone?


I don't know.

Did VP Lyndon Baines Johnson from Texas become President.
Was John Fitzgerald Kennedy killed in Texas.

Occam's razor.

Did former VP Joseph Robinette Biden the pedo lying crook from Delaware become President.
Was the 2020 election brazenly stolen in the publics eye while Biden hid. 

Occam's razor.

Did Katie Hobbs steal the Arizona Governorship while presiding as SOS.
Was Sam Bankman-Freid's FTX Crypto Currency found in every Arizona Democrats money Pac.

Occam's razor.


Denying the TRUTH only continues the pain.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 4, 2022)

Woof... I think Trump and Kanye went full 'Pinky and the Brain' on us and must have plotting world domination when they met for dinner the other night. I mean really, in the past week they both have gone off the rails!  My personal read is hoping America is ready to throw away the Constitution and crown a king- might be even more out of touch than Putin's recent Ukraine stunt. Trump has jumped the shark.









						Donald Trump's call to "terminate" Constitution sparks fury
					

"Attacking the Constitution and all it stands for is anathema to the soul of our nation, and should be universally condemned," a White House spokesman said.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## tenacious (Dec 4, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> Which addict are you referencing.....?
> 
> Yes ...it's a valid question.
> 
> Be concise and you will see the TRUTH.


I'm saying Hunter is a known drug addict. And while I don't know Hunter, I have met a few drug addicts in my life; and it is my experience that they will say anything for money to support their addiction. 

Case in point, is there any indication that any of those email result in Biden receiving money? Or are we simply talking about a drug addict name dropping his dad? Crush mentioned Occam's Razor, which in this case would seem to tell us it's likely the simplest answer; and in time we're going to find it was a drug addict making things up.


----------



## crush (Dec 4, 2022)

tenacious said:


> I'm saying Hunter is a known drug addict. And while I don't know Hunter, I have met a few drug addicts in my life; and it is my experience that they will say anything for money to support their addiction.
> 
> Case in point, is there any indication that any of those email result in Biden receiving money? Or are we simply talking about a drug addict name dropping his dad? Crush mentioned Occam's Razor, which in this case would seem to tell us it's likely the simplest answer; and in time we're going to find it was a drug addict making things up.


Woof, woof and woof back at you. First off, crush did not mention Ocaams Razor. I have no idea what that is but after I write this, I will go check to see. Hunter was raised by wild animals and used 100% and I feel bad for him. A drug addict making deals with the Chinese is just what our country needed. President Biden say's his boy is the smarted drug addict he has ever met.


----------



## crush (Dec 4, 2022)

What is Occam's razor simple explanation?


Ockham's razor (also spelled Occam's razor, pronounced AHK-uhmz RAY-zuhr) is *the idea that, in trying to understand something, getting unnecessary information out of the way is the fastest way to the truth or to the best explanation*.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 4, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Oh..thank god...
> I thought you would say a playa was* *a person who dates and sleeps with a lot of different people sometimes even at the same time*.


So playa', of all the potential republican Presidential contenders, have you picked one you like?


----------



## tenacious (Dec 4, 2022)

crush said:


> What is Occam's razor simple explanation?



*Occam's razor*, *Ockham's razor*, or *Ocham's razor* (Latin: _novacula Occami_), also known as the principle of parsimony or the law of parsimony (Latin: _lex parsimoniae_), is the problem-solving principle that "entities should not be multiplied beyond necessity".[1][2] _*It is generally understood in the sense that with competing theories or explanations, the simpler one, for example a model with fewer parameters, is to be preferred.*_


----------



## espola (Dec 4, 2022)

tenacious said:


> I'm saying Hunter is a known drug addict. And while I don't know Hunter, I have met a few drug addicts in my life; and it is my experience that they will say anything for money to support their addiction.
> 
> Case in point, is there any indication that any of those email result in Biden receiving money? Or are we simply talking about a drug addict name dropping his dad? Crush mentioned Occam's Razor, which in this case would seem to tell us it's likely the simplest answer; and in time we're going to find it was a drug addict making things up.


I agree that Hunter is a self-admitted drug addict (although supposedly reformed by now) but I don't think he was hard up for money to fund his habit.

"Cocaine is God's way of saying that you're making too much money." — Robin Williams


----------



## crush (Dec 4, 2022)

tenacious said:


> So playa', of all the potential republican Presidential contenders, have you picked one you like?


If Trump becomes ULTRA MTWGA King of the World, then I see a Bush on a Cruz on a Lake. I also see a Cheney, a Pence sitting on da fence and a DeSantis vs President Joe Biden.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 4, 2022)

tenacious said:


> I'm saying Hunter is a known drug addict. And while I don't know Hunter, I have met a few drug addicts in my life; and it is my experience that they will say anything for money to support their addiction.
> 
> Case in point, is there any indication that any of those email result in Biden receiving money? Or are we simply talking about a drug addict name dropping his dad? Crush mentioned Occam's Razor, which in this case would seem to tell us it's likely the simplest answer; and in time we're going to find it was a drug addict making things up.


* Tony Bobulinski...*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 4, 2022)

tenacious said:


> So playa', of all the potential republican Presidential contenders, have you picked one you like?


I've yet to "pick" one, but I have eliminated one...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 4, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> I don't know.
> 
> Did VP Lyndon Baines Johnson from Texas become President.
> Was John Fitzgerald Kennedy killed in Texas.
> ...


Oswald acted alone...


----------



## tenacious (Dec 4, 2022)

espola said:


> I agree that Hunter is a self-admitted drug addict (although supposedly reformed by now) but I don't think he was hard up for money to fund his habit.
> 
> "Cocaine is God's way of saying that you're making too much money." — Robin Williams


Suppose I really meant maintain his parting lifestyle, but fair point. What is your take on Hunter?


----------



## tenacious (Dec 4, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> * Tony Bobulinski...*


Since you put his name in bold I assume he is significant.


----------



## fourteenknots (Dec 4, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> I don't know.
> 
> Did VP Lyndon Baines Johnson from Texas become President.
> Was John Fitzgerald Kennedy killed in Texas.
> ...


And you might be asking where is any actual facts to support the stolen elections of Trump and Hobbs  ? There is so much I can’t even begin to lay it all out.


----------



## espola (Dec 4, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Suppose I really meant maintain his parting lifestyle, but fair point. What is your take on Hunter?


I think the newly-Republican House should hold committee hearings as soon as possible to find out if he is his responsible for the Benghazi massacre.


----------



## crush (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 5, 2022)

tenacious said:


> I'm saying Hunter is a known drug addict. And while I don't know Hunter, I have met a few drug addicts in my life; and it is my experience that they will say anything for money to support their addiction.
> 
> Case in point, is there any indication that any of those email result in Biden receiving money? Or are we simply talking about a drug addict name dropping his dad? *Crush mentioned Occam's Razor*, which in this case would seem to tell us it's likely the simplest answer; and in time we're going to find it was a drug addict making things up.


Where did the " Crush " mention Occam's razor before post # 148 on this thread ?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 5, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Since you put his name in bold I assume he is significant.


_Tony Bobulinski_


----------



## tenacious (Dec 5, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> Where did the " Crush " mention Occam's razor before post # 148 on this thread ?


I thought you two were one and the same? But then, again all you rightie-tighties kinda look the same to me.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 5, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> _Tony Bobulinski_


No idea who Tony is, but I'll tell you what I do know. If you had a link to some solid evidence then you would have posted it instead of sending me on some fishing expedition...


----------



## tenacious (Dec 5, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> I've yet to "pick" one, but I have eliminated one...


I'm assuming the one you've eliminated is Trump since you've been outspoken about your distaste for him. But the fact none of the other potential candidates don't seem to cause the least bit of excitement in a long time republican such as yourself... makes me somewhat nervous that the GOP is going to blow this one too.


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 6, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Well I went to the bathroom about 20 minutes ago so I'm only 80% full of poo.
> Anyway, sorry little buddy I can you're getting excited and I think that's great.  But unfortunately you're not making much sense.  Can you a link to who told you this so I can better understand your point.


Proof check your posts before hitting " Post Reply ".


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 6, 2022)

tenacious said:


> No idea who Tony is, but I'll tell you what I do know. If you had a link to some solid evidence then you would have posted it instead of sending me on some fishing expedition...


If you weren't an intellectually lazy ass wipe you'd look him up...should have just stopped at "No idea".
Apparently ignorance is a choice you've made for yourself

Start here








						Ex-Hunter Biden partner Tony Bobulinski vows US will be ‘shocked’ by GOP probe
					

Hunter Biden’s ex-business associate Tony Bobulinski has praised the new GOP-led probe into the Biden family’s business dealings, insisting that Americans will be “shocked” by the…




					nypost.com


----------



## espola (Dec 6, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> If you weren't an intellectually lazy ass wipe you'd look him up...should have just stopped at "No idea".
> Apparently ignorance is a choice you've made for yourself
> 
> Start here
> ...


Just handwaving so far.

Where's the meat?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 6, 2022)

tenacious said:


> I'm assuming the one you've eliminated is Trump since you've been outspoken about your distaste for him. But the fact none of the other potential candidates don't seem to cause the least bit of excitement in a long time republican such as yourself... makes me somewhat nervous that the GOP is going to blow this one too.


23 months until the election...no reason to make a choice regarding anyone but Trump
Considering the choices America has had over the last couple of election cycles, both parties should cause some concern...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 6, 2022)

espola said:


> Just handwaving so far.
> 
> Where's the meat?


Between your ears....


----------



## espola (Dec 6, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Between your ears....


...and the discussion inevitably degrades into the usual LE insults.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 6, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> If you weren't an intellectually lazy ass wipe you'd look him up...should have just stopped at "No idea".
> Apparently ignorance is a choice you've made for yourself
> 
> Start here
> ...


Lighten up Francis. Just having a little fun...
But in all seriousness, what type of guy goes into business with the loser junky? Certainly it's not someone who I'm going to be inclined to believe unconditionally. I mean, while I might be an intellectually lazy ass wipe... this is only common sense. If Tony's got proof of the 'big fella' taking payolla then lets hear it and yeah I'm probably buy Tony's book. But given all the sizzle without any steak, my gut tells me this chump can kick rocks.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 6, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> Proof check your posts before hitting " Post Reply ".


Yeah I know I've got some garbled english. It's so embarrassing because I've written some whoppers. Yet somehow I shamelessly keep posting.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 6, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> 23 months until the election...no reason to make a choice regarding anyone but Trump
> Considering the choices America has had over the last couple of election cycles, both parties should cause some concern...


Yes I agree, both parties have been sucking the last few go arounds.


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 6, 2022)

espola said:


> Just handwaving so far.
> 
> Where's the meat?



Remember your Oath, maybe you can retain some dignity before 
a flat line.


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 6, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Yeah I know I've got some garbled english. It's so embarrassing because I've written some whoppers. Yet somehow I shamelessly keep posting.


Jim Baker was FIRED today, maybe you can 
reform before YOU are fired too.


----------



## crush (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## crush (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## crush (Dec 7, 2022)

"Let the people judge, release it all" Jack Dorsey on releasing the Twitter Files


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 7, 2022)

espola said:


> ...and the discussion inevitably degrades into the usual LE insults.


No Magoo.... the discussion degraded here:

_Just handwaving so far.
Where's the meat? _

Lots of people going through a lot of trouble claiming a laptop was Russian disinformation....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 7, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Lighten up Francis. Just having a little fun...
> But in all seriousness, what type of guy goes into business with the loser junky? Certainly it's not someone who I'm going to be inclined to believe unconditionally. I mean, while I might be an intellectually lazy ass wipe... this is only common sense. If Tony's got proof of the 'big fella' taking payolla then lets hear it and yeah I'm probably buy Tony's book. But given all the sizzle without any steak, my gut tells me this chump can kick rocks.


Perhaps common sense should tell you to look beyond SoCalSoccer for answers...
As far as chumps kicking rocks, which chump are you talking about, Hunter or Joe?


----------



## tenacious (Dec 10, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Perhaps common sense should tell you to look beyond SoCalSoccer for answers...
> As far as chumps kicking rocks, which chump are you talking about, Hunter or Joe?


Yes Lion, if I wanted actual answers you're probably not going to be the one I turn to. However when it comes to amusing thoughts and personal insights on the clown show we call our government... 

As for kicking rocks? Joe's spending free for all is a disaster on a level that has even out does Trump, coupled with the fact that he's proven to be a political divider (not uniter)... means I won't be voting for him again. But that's not because he's a bad guy, as a voter I simply would rather someone less progressive were in charge.
Hunter on the other hand? Well his parents have to love him, but I view him and anyone in his entourage with suspicion. He can kick rocks imho.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 10, 2022)

Alright I'm going to call bullshit on this AOC ethics probe. A congresswoman can't afford to go to all the society events expected of politicians in NYC if they aren't independently wealthy. Like Biden I disagree with her politics- but as a practical matter if she ends up getting censured it basically amounts to saying she's she's not rich enough to be a congress woman.  

Again I hate her politics... but we do seem to be getting low quality candidates as of late. Perhaps the time has come to look at what we could do to attract better quality leaders that what is currently being offered?   









						The rumored reason why AOC is facing a House ethics probe
					

The rumored reason why AOC is facing a House ethics probe




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## crush (Dec 10, 2022)

tenacious said:


> As for kicking rocks? Joe's spending free for all is a disaster on a level that has even out does Trump, coupled with the fact that he's proven to be a political divider (not uniter)... *means I won't be voting for him again. But that's not because he's a bad guy*, as a voter I simply would rather someone less progressive were in charge.
> Hunter on the other hand? Well his parents have to love him, but I view him and anyone in his entourage with suspicion. He can kick rocks imho.


Just wait tenacious. Taking showers with the kids is not a good guy, just saying. I'm sure Joe was taught by his father and his father and his father and so on and so on. This is how some continue to live, even though it's 2022. Their trying to make this normal and it's not. I have come to the conclusion we were all deceived and tricked and I apologize for being emotional and cray cray sometimes on here. Please forgive me for any rude or demeaning comments, even if it was coded with satire. I'm going to watch what I say from now on. Hearing about the death of Grant last night was painful to hear. Another fren of mine is sick and not doing well.


----------



## crush (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## tenacious (Dec 10, 2022)

crush said:


> Just wait tenacious. Taking showers with the kids is not a good guy, just saying. I'm sure Joe was taught by his father and his father and his father and so on and so on. This is how some continue to live, even though it's 2022. Their trying to make this normal and it's not. I have come to the conclusion we were all deceived and tricked and I apologize for being emotional and cray cray sometimes on here. Please forgive me for any rude or demeaning comments, even if it was coded with satire. I'm going to watch what I say from now on. Hearing about the death of Grant last night was painful to hear. Another fren of mine is sick and not doing well.


Umm sure little bud, get that self-pat on the back. For a guy who seemingly spends his time posting rightwing (mostly sex based) conspiracy theories on a youth soccer forum... you're a real sweat heart.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 10, 2022)

I find this whole Sinema backlash, thing to be interesting. Democrats spend a lot of time talking about respecting women; but apparently it's only when they stay in their lane. lol some of these attacks on her are so mean spirited. 









						'She's the worst kind of hypocrite': Sinema backlash begins among Democrats
					

Kyrsten Sinema has been branded the "worst kind of hypocrite" by a former Democratic Party colleague after quitting the party.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## crush (Dec 10, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Umm sure little bud, get that self-pat on the back. For a guy who seemingly spends his time posting rightwing (mostly sex based) conspiracy theories on a youth soccer forum... you're a real sweat heart.


Mostly sex? First off, its off topic section. Secondly, I go conspiracy theory about jabs, cheating and liars way more then sex based post. Go back and add it up tenacious.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 10, 2022)

crush said:


> Mostly sex? First off, its off topic section. Secondly, I go conspiracy theory about jabs, cheating and liars way more then sex based post. Go back and add it up tenacious.


Just calling it like I see it.  And how I see it is every time you don't like the way a conversation is going you suddenly start freaking out and usually posting rumor from that faceless totally unaccountable Q guy as a means to derail the conversation.


----------



## espola (Dec 10, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> No Magoo.... the discussion degraded here:
> 
> _Just handwaving so far.
> Where's the meat? _
> ...


I was referring to Bobulinski's claims that we will be shocked, but without citing anything specific.  I rate his claim 2 Rudys on the Giuliani scale of (in)credibility.


----------



## espola (Dec 10, 2022)

tenacious said:


> I find this whole Sinema backlash, thing to be interesting. Democrats spend a lot of time talking about respecting women; but apparently it's only when they stay in their lane. lol some of these attacks on her are so mean spirited.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Sinema could see that she was not likely to win the next Democrat Party primary for her seat, so he is trying to get ahead of the game by declaring herself an independent now and saving all that effort and expense.


----------



## crush (Dec 10, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Just calling it like I see it.  And how I see it is every time you don't like the way a conversation is going you suddenly start freaking out and usually posting rumor from that faceless totally unaccountable Q guy as a means to derail the conversation.


OK tenacious the umpire. Freaking out? You will eat crow 100%. You, Espola and his other avatars always go "Qanon" when you lose a debate or just go with, "I have to ignore you now crush because you're so good at debate." Have a wonderful time sleeping tonight.


----------



## crush (Dec 10, 2022)

Oh look, a new Q guy took over Twitter.


----------



## crush (Dec 10, 2022)

The new Q guy bought a *$44,000,000,000.00* crime scene. The cockroaches are leaving Twitter in mass because the Light is shinning and they don't like the Light for fear that their Evil deeds will be xxxposed for all to see. Look what these monsters, liars and cheats want to make seem normal.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 11, 2022)

crush said:


> OK tenacious the umpire. Freaking out? You will eat crow 100%. You, Espola and his other avatars always go "Qanon" when you lose a debate or just go with, "I have to ignore you now crush because you're so good at debate." Have a wonderful time sleeping tonight.


Hmm... an umpire? Lol
Let me say that I hope the reason you 100% know I'm going to eat crow is not because some guy on the internet, named after a letter, told you that's what to think.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 11, 2022)

espola said:


> I think Sinema could see that she was not likely to win the next Democrat Party primary for her seat, so he is trying to get ahead of the game by declaring herself an independent now and saving all that effort and expense.


Yes... moderates getting bounced in the primaries by both the far left and far right seems to be a reoccurring theme. Not sure how skipping the primary will play out, but I appreciate her frustration and the pursuit of a middle way.


----------



## crush (Dec 11, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Hmm... an umpire? Lol
> Let me say that I hope the reason you 100% know I'm going to eat crow is not because some guy on the internet, named after a letter, told you that's what to think.


The Q guy said only 4-6% will remain brainwashed.


----------



## crush (Dec 11, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Yes... moderates getting bounced in the primaries by both the far left and far right seems to be a reoccurring theme. Not sure how skipping the primary will play out, but I appreciate her frustration and the pursuit of a middle way.


It's good to see you and Espola back together. Playing multiple avatars is not easy to do.


----------



## crush (Dec 11, 2022)

It was Michelle, not Barak WHO told Twitter to band the Orange Man Bad back in 2020. Wow, a sitting US President in charge of the Armed Forces being censured by those who think they are the boss. Oh my, this will be a crazy week.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 11, 2022)

crush said:


> The Q guy said only 4-6% will remain brainwashed.


You know, having read a few books on the history of the world I don't discount the idea of a government run by a bunch of sexual deviants is an issue that's plagued mankind since the beginning. But also having watched a few episodes of CSI I am equally ready to say that I don't believe a bunch of sexual deviants could commit all those crimes without there being some sort of evidence...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 11, 2022)

espola said:


> I was referring to Bobulinski's claims that we will be shocked, but without citing anything specific.  I rate his claim 2 Rudys on the Giuliani scale of (in)credibility.


The contents of the laptop is enlightening...you remember, the one that so many claimed was "disinformation"...


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 11, 2022)

Espola said:
I was referring to Bobulinski's claims that we will be shocked, but without citing anything specific. I rate his claim 2 Rudys on the Giuliani scale of (in)credibility.




Lion Eyes said:


> The contents of the laptop is enlightening...you remember, the one that so many claimed was "disinformation"...



Adam Espola Schiff is fascinated with the " Contents " of the laptop.
Given Magoo's sordid posting past, no wonder he deflects/obfuscates so much.


----------



## espola (Dec 11, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> The contents of the laptop is enlightening...you remember, the one that so many claimed was "disinformation"...


So you're another handwaver?


----------



## crush (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## crush (Dec 12, 2022)

Woof, woof, and woof! I tried to warn you all about the truth. These monsters do not care about you. Praying for you all and I mean that 100%.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 12, 2022)

espola said:


> So you're another handwaver?


So you're another denier.


----------



## espola (Dec 12, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> So you're another denier.


What am I denying?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 13, 2022)

espola said:


> What am I denying?


Reality...
Oh & the cover-up of Hunters laptop that the left leaning media took part in and 50 US intelligence official also lied about...








						It’s been two years since 51 intelligence agents interfered with an election — they still won’t apologize
					

They had decided Trump was so terrible he had to go and they thought they had the right to make that decision for the American people.




					nypost.com
				











						Hunter Biden story is Russian disinfo, dozens of former intel officials say
					

More than 50 former intelligence officials signed a letter casting doubt on the provenance of a New York Post story on the former vice president's son.




					www.politico.com
				











						The Suppression of Hunter Biden’s Laptop Is a Huge Scandal
					

When President Donald Trump raised Hunter Biden’s laptop during the final 2020 presidential debate, Joe Biden dismissed it as a “Russian plant,” citing “five former heads of the CIA” who say it’s “a bunch of garbage.” We now know this was patently untrue. The laptop was authentic. But at the...




					www.aei.org


----------



## espola (Dec 13, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Reality...
> Oh & the cover-up of Hunters laptop that the left leaning media took part in and 50 US intelligence official also lied about...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice sources.  That accounts to some degree for your attitudes.

So where's the meat?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 14, 2022)

espola said:


> Nice sources.  That accounts to some degree for your attitudes.
> 
> So where's the meat?


Come on Magoo, is the best you have attacking the sources?
Please give examples of these sources fabricating story lines on any subject... 
By the way Magoo, there are other sources available to those who are interested in the truth.
When did you become so f'n lazy? Do some research...or just bitch about sources & trust Hunter.


----------



## espola (Dec 14, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Come on Magoo, is the best you have attacking the sources?
> Please give examples of these sources fabricating story lines on any subject...
> By the way Magoo, there are other sources available to those who are interested in the truth.
> When did you become so f'n lazy? Do some research...or just bitch about sources & trust Hunter.


I hear this argument a lot.  I criticize someone's fact-challenged sources, so they accuse me of being lazy.  If it's so easy to find the meat, then just "do some research" and present it.


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 14, 2022)

espola said:


> I hear this argument a lot.  I criticize someone's fact-challenged sources, so they accuse me of being lazy.  If it's so easy to find the meat, then just "do some research" and present it.



You are the epitome of a Lazy old Government pensioned degenerate.

*Note : The above response was generated from years of " Espola " posting history.*


----------



## crush (Dec 14, 2022)

espola said:


> Nice sources.  That accounts to some degree for your attitudes.
> 
> So where's the meat?


----------



## crush (Dec 14, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> You are the epitome of a Lazy old Government pensioned degenerate.
> 
> *Note : The above response was generated from years of " Espola " posting history.*


----------



## crush (Dec 15, 2022)

espola said:


> I hear this argument a lot.  I criticize someone's fact-challenged sources, so they accuse me of being lazy.  If it's so easy to find the meat, then just "do some research" and present it.


Here's some meat to chew on Espola. Dig around this article and ask yourself; how did this Sam get security clearance? He also helped to keep parents in the darkness regarding their kids. This MIT grad likes to play dress up. 









						Sam Brinton helped craft model school policy keeping parents in dark about kids' gender change
					

Fired nuclear official Sam Brinton helped craft a model policy on suicide prevention that tells school districts to keep "unaffirming" parents in the dark about a child’s LGBTQ identity.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## crush (Dec 15, 2022)

Crying John really loves Nancy. Left + Right=Same









						Conservatives disgusted, liberals delighted by Boehner crying at Pelosi tribute
					

Twitter erupted after a video went viral on Wednesday of former House Speaker John Boehner crying at the portrait unveiling for current Speaker Nancy Pelosi.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 15, 2022)

espola said:


> I hear this argument a lot.  I criticize someone's fact-challenged sources, so they accuse me of being lazy.  If it's so easy to find the meat, then just "do some research" and present it.


Your logic reminds me of Joe Biden.
Joe thinks that if he ignores reality and insists otherwise then it must be so.
Biden ignores what is happening at the border, insists that the border is closed and secure.
He, like you, closes his eyes to reality. Atta boy Magoo.


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your logic reminds me of Joe Biden.
> Joe thinks that if he ignores reality and insists otherwise then it must be so.
> Biden ignores what is happening at the border, insists that the border is closed and secure.
> He, like you, closes his eyes to reality. Atta boy Magoo.


Is that what's in Hunter's laptop?


----------



## crush (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## crush (Dec 17, 2022)

*Expose, Educate & Eradicate!*


----------



## Dominic (Dec 17, 2022)

Eradicate?  Whom will be eradicated?


----------



## FutsalIsFurReal (Dec 17, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Well I went to the bathroom about 20 minutes ago so I'm only 80% full of poo.
> Anyway, sorry little buddy I can you're getting excited and I think that's great.  But unfortunately you're not making much sense.  Can you a link to who told you this so I can better understand your point.


It's all Q anon stupidity...don't bother reading


----------



## FutsalIsFurReal (Dec 17, 2022)

The republican party is dead in the water, because they followed Trump down the Q anon toilet.  We are all so lucky they were / are stupid enough. Dems will rule for a generation at least


----------



## FutsalIsFurReal (Dec 17, 2022)

crush said:


> It was Michelle, not Barak WHO told Twitter to band the Orange Man Bad back in 2020. Wow, a sitting US President in charge of the Armed Forces being censured by those who think they are the boss. Oh my, this will be a crazy week.
> 
> View attachment 15177


It must gave been crazy for you ... waiting for Trump's major announcement .  How many of his NFTs did you buy?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 20, 2022)

espola said:


> Is that what's in Hunter's laptop?


Ignoring reality Magoo?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 20, 2022)

FutsalIsFurReal said:


> The republican party is dead in the water, because they followed Trump down the Q anon toilet.  We are all so lucky they were / are stupid enough. Dems will rule for a generation at least


Pelosi might argue against that...
The Supremes might just disappoint you too.
If the Democrats continue to push the far left nonsense they will follow Trumps Republican Party into the toilet...
Just a reminder, the Biden Administration insists the border is closed...in the meantime get some Narcan.


----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ignoring reality Magoo?


Hunter's laptop is real.  Apparently, its contents are fantasies.


----------



## FutsalIsFurReal (Dec 21, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pelosi might argue against that...
> The Supremes might just disappoint you too.
> If the Democrats continue to push the far left nonsense they will follow Trumps Republican Party into the toilet...
> Just a reminder, the Biden Administration insists the border is closed...in the meantime get some Narcan.


Ha ha!! Luckily, the country moved on and now see that Maga losers are headed straight into a dead end at 200mph.  They are only talking to each other now, and they only have 30% of the votes they need.  I only wish Rush Limbaugh could have seen that his work brought about the destruction of the Republicans in the U.S.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 22, 2022)

FutsalIsFurReal said:


> Ha ha!! Luckily, the country moved on and now see that Maga losers are headed straight into a dead end at 200mph.  They are only talking to each other now, and they only have 30% of the votes they need.  I only wish Rush Limbaugh could have seen that his work brought about the destruction of the Republicans in the U.S.


I just hope the Ultra Woke Far Left hits the same wall at the same speed….for the sake of the country!


----------



## espola (Dec 22, 2022)

Kicker4Life said:


> I just hope the Ultra Woke Far Left hits the same wall at the same speed….for the sake of the country!


Which "Ultra Woke Far Left" people have tried to destroy Ameican Democracy, and how?  Please be specific.

I noticed you capitalized those 4 words.  Was that for emphasis, or is there a formal organization operating under that name?


----------



## crush (Dec 22, 2022)

espola said:


> Which "Ultra Woke Far Left" people have tried to destroy Ameican Democracy, and how?  Please be specific.
> 
> I noticed you capitalized those 4 words.  Was that for emphasis, or is there a formal organization operating under that name?


$1.7 with a T. $47 with a B for Vlad. The left and the right sold us out.


----------



## crush (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## crush (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## crush (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## crush (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Dominic (Dec 22, 2022)

Elon tweet above is fake. Trump is slowly fading  https://www.yahoo.com/news/early-trump-backers-message-republican-125928519.html


----------



## FutsalIsFurReal (Dec 22, 2022)

Kicker4Life said:


> I just hope the Ultra Woke Far Left hits the same wall at the same speed….for the sake of the country!


No, the Dems are still controlled by intelligent people who love democracy. Only the Republicans have been captured by psycho losers who spend their days complaining to each other and sharing memes on Truth social. Love it!
Hahahahahaha!


----------



## FutsalIsFurReal (Dec 22, 2022)

Dominic said:


> Elon tweet above is fake. Trump is slowly fading  https://www.yahoo.com/news/early-trump-backers-message-republican-125928519.html


Agreed, except there's nothing slow about it. Trump is done, and not because he'll be in jail - even ignoring that, no one but the most deranged losers want to follow him into a fourth straight butt-kicking. But still the crazies have such a stranglehold over the republican party that they surely will follow him to their destruction. They are so dumb


----------



## Dominic (Dec 22, 2022)

Trump seems to have a Jim Jones type effect on people looking for something. They seem hypnotized.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 22, 2022)

espola said:


> Which "Ultra Woke Far Left" people have tried to destroy Ameican Democracy, and how?  Please be specific.
> 
> I noticed you capitalized those 4 words.  Was that for emphasis, or is there a formal organization operating under that name?


Emphasis!

If you do t see it, I can’t help you.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 22, 2022)

FutsalIsFurReal said:


> No, the Dems are still controlled by intelligent people who love democracy. Only the Republicans have been captured by psycho losers who spend their days complaining to each other and sharing memes on Truth social. Love it!
> Hahahahahaha!


That may be. The Dems have figure out how to manipulate elections, close business, censor opposing views, get away with inciting riots which lead to attacks on Federal Buildings around the country. Destroy once safe cities.  Ignore the boarder and bury any story about how bad the illegal immigration really is.  

I blame the Republican Party for falling into the Trump tar pit.


----------



## espola (Dec 22, 2022)

Kicker4Life said:


> Emphasis!
> 
> If you do t see it, I can’t help you.


What is it I am not seeing?


----------



## crush (Dec 22, 2022)

You all need help. The only president NEVER to lead us into war. The only President to say he will eradicate child trafficking. If you stand for the protection of children, you get labeled a QAnon conspiracy. Think about that as you sleep tonight. Save the kids guys. You will all eat crow. I told you all years ago this is all about saving kids and stopping human trafficking. Left and the Right in Politics sold us ALL out. I will pray for you all and when Im proven 100% right, I will not rub in your face. How many of you took the jabs? Love you all


----------



## crush (Dec 22, 2022)

Dominic said:


> Trump seems to have a Jim Jones type effect on people looking for something. They seem hypnotized.


Hey Dom, did you watch Out of the Shadows? WE want kids rescued bro? Did you read Liz's substacks? Come on man, wake up dude. I do appreciate the freedom of speech here at the forum. I will double check fake Elon tweets b4 I post.


----------



## crush (Dec 22, 2022)

Honest Q for all you WHO hate President Trump. Will you sacrifice your children to go fight a war for Ukraine?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 23, 2022)

espola said:


> What is it I am not seeing?


Not sure…those are some pretty thick glasses Magoo!


----------



## crush (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## crush (Dec 23, 2022)

*Is she really 28? When it comes to money, cases are prosecuted at light speed, but everything else gets drawn out for years. BTW, how are those Epstein client prosecutions coming along?*


----------



## crush (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## espola (Dec 23, 2022)

Kicker4Life said:


> Not sure…those are some pretty thick glasses Magoo!


I was guessing you would have nothing to say.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 23, 2022)

espola said:


> I was guessing you would have nothing to say.


Have plenty to say….just know your M.O. and refuse to get pulled in.  Plus it’s hard to see the impact of the  “soft on crime” politics from the home.


----------



## crush (Dec 24, 2022)

The chosen One!


----------



## espola (Dec 24, 2022)

Kicker4Life said:


> Have plenty to say….just know your M.O. and refuse to get pulled in.  Plus it’s hard to see the impact of the  “soft on crime” politics from the home.


If you had something to say, you would have said it.


----------



## crush (Dec 24, 2022)

espola said:


> If you had something to say, you would have said it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 24, 2022)

espola said:


> Hunter's laptop is real.  Apparently, its contents are fantasies.


As is your logic Magoo...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 24, 2022)

FutsalIsFurReal said:


> Ha ha!! Luckily, the country moved on and now see that Maga losers are headed straight into a dead end at 200mph.  They are only talking to each other now, and they only have 30% of the votes they need.  I only wish Rush Limbaugh could have seen that his work brought about the destruction of the Republicans in the U.S.


Moved on from a nightmare to someone who denies reality....what a shit show DC is...


----------



## crush (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## crush (Dec 26, 2022)

crush said:


> Hey Dom, did you watch Out of the Shadows? WE want kids rescued bro? Did you read Liz's substacks? Come on man, wake up dude. I do appreciate the freedom of speech here at the forum. I will double check fake Elon tweets b4 I post.


Well?


----------



## tenacious (Dec 26, 2022)

FutsalIsFurReal said:


> It's all Q anon stupidity...don't bother reading


While I do agree with you that Q anon strikes me as lacking on the common senes department... I disagree that burying our collective head in the sand is the appropriate response. It's far better to calmly engage and ask the Q folks to explain and defend their point of view; because they don't have evidence to back up their claims (as you can see in here with my and Crush's back and forth). 

Yea, perhaps it won't convince a true believer like Crush that Q is non-sensical, but it's going to make it harder for him to bring others on board.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 26, 2022)

FutsalIsFurReal said:


> No, the Dems are still controlled by intelligent people who love democracy. Only the Republicans have been captured by psycho losers who spend their days complaining to each other and sharing memes on Truth social. Love it!
> Hahahahahaha!


I don't know that the dems ethically any better than republicans, no matter how much you all pat yourselves on the back. Take for example support of labor unions. If we ignore the lip service and look at actual results, who do you suppose hires more union workers in their companies... republican leaning elites like the Koch Brothers, or democrat leaning elites like Jeff Bezo's and San Fransisco the tech bro's?

To me the democratic party is just as manipulative as the republicans, and I'm done pretending otherwise.


----------



## crush (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## crush (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## crush (Jan 5, 2023)

Step right up and be the next Republican leader. So many to choose from.  2024 Presidential Nomination for the Republicans is going to be HOT!


----------



## crush (Sunday at 12:04 PM)

War Hawk John is all in for 2024. 

*John Bolton confirms he will run for president in 2024*


----------



## crush (Sunday at 9:10 PM)

This is how you make a deal(s). This guys is a stud and might just become President some day,


*Let's make a deal!*
*GOP hardliner reveals what he received in exchange for giving his vote to McCarthy for House Speaker*


----------

